# Not alway sunny!



## Detourer

Morocco a few days ago......


----------



## cabby

lovely, :lol: :lol: great pic as well.according to the weather map Portugal, but not north end and north east Spain by the French border is warmest.

cabby


----------



## oldtart

Fantastic photo. Where is it?


----------



## Dick1234

Looks like the Atlas Mountains to me. Was there on and off in the late 80's generally in the summer months. If it is not snow it will be land slides!!!! 

Fab place.

Dick


----------



## Briarose

cabby said:


> lovely, :lol: :lol: great pic as well.according to the weather map Portugal, but not north end and north east Spain by the French border is warmest.
> 
> cabby


 ref Portugal did you see the McCanns on Tv arriving at court in Lisbon this morning the weather looked awful, heavy rain and wind.


----------



## oldtart

Thanks. Could it be the cedar forest? We were there with Detours in January 2006 and had snow like this.

We were there again with Ray in September 2009 and the weather was fantastic although there had been a lot of rain before we arrived and Ray had to change the itinerary. It was still wonderful though.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> * Not always sunny!*


Looks very sunny to me Ray :wink: not a cloud in the sky, just a bit of snow around :roll:

Bob


----------



## Detourer

I thought that Bob, just as I posted it........Cloudless, blue skies. Its the highest point of the Tizi n Tichka Pass, going towards Marrakech.

I think we whent that way when you were with us........sunny then though.

..


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> *I thought that Bob, just as I posted it........Cloudless, blue skies. Its the highest point of the Tizi n Tichka Pass, going towards Marrakech.
> 
> I think we whent that way when you were with us........sunny then though.*


Thought I been round that bend before :lol: hopefully come across your happy band of travellers sometime in Feb/Mar as we will running around somewhere in Morocco for about 6 weeks.

Bob


----------



## Detourer

.
Yes Bob, we may well meet again in Morocco.......Desert Detours have a group over there now, with another team, and I am with the groups in Feb and March etc etc.

Weather is an issue at the moment with heavy rain causing floods, road and structure damage [sadly some deaths] Mostly in the north and inland. Fortunately we have been little affected, as you know we have forward info and always a plan "B". Warm and clear days south of Atlas and on desert edge [Mazouga-Zagora]. I expect it will be fine for the many "Coast Huggers"......

Ferry prices are doing the usual!

If you need last min info email/PM or whatever.

Ray

.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> *Ferry prices are doing the usual!
> 
> If you need last min info email/PM or whatever.
> 
> Ray*


Thanks Ray,

Bob


----------

